# Financial Analyst



## shouson (Mar 26, 2008)

Not sure what the job Market is like in Dubai for Finance Professionals. Basically I am looking to move away from the UK for a few years, as i feel its time. I am looking at several regions with Dubai being one. Should anyone come across this who can enlighten me any information helps.

I am a UK qualified Accountant (14 years Post qualification experience) although I am experienced at doing all the usual Accounting proceedures (Budgeting, Forecasting, consolidations, reconciliations etc) I am an Analyst, with specialism in Financial Modelling particularily in the Bids and tenders.
I also hold specialist qualifications in Forensic analysis and Information security.


----------

